# For Sale 2 Mercury 150HP props



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I have 2 SS props off a 2001 Mercury 150 saltwater series. Both are Stillettos. 
Both are 14X19 and in good condition. Asking $125 each. 

Having trouble posting pictures. Can text pictures or answer questions if interested. 713-303-9161 Willing to meet locally in the Baytown area.

Thanks in advance Roy.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Would also entertain a trade for a 150 hp Etec prop.


----------

